# Could this be transformed into a camper?



## rach82

Hi All

We currently camp in the back of a Peurgeot Van, bit of a pain come bed time as we have to move all the gear into the front to put the air bed down. Not ideal if the weather isn't good!! And everything else needs to be done outdoors


Could a small van like this be converted into a camper to provide a little living space and be more practical?

We are not in a position to do it as the other half is in a band and needs the van for equipment.......
but maybe in the future???
We love the van - its a great drive


----------



## Deleted member 3270

Me thinks the first thing is a top box and then go from there


----------



## Belgian

wilthebeast said:


> Me thinks the first thing is a top box and then go from there


... and a back door box


----------



## Firefox

We used to have a Bedford Dormobile on the Viva HA van which is smaller than your Peugeot. But, this was fitted with an elevating roof and and a back extension. Slept 3! The only way to sleep two in this type of small van vehicle is to have extension boxes. Sleeping one is just possible without boxes as you can have a bed/seat down one side and the kitchen units opposite. 

Here's a picture of an HA van. 






In fact I have still got my van... it's rusting away on my front garden. Tried to fix it a few years back but the chassis was so rotten it wasn't possible without spending about £3000.


----------



## cipro

love the classic picy firefox


----------



## lescombes

Take a leaf from the Japanese......  they do it

Google Translate

Google Translate


----------



## Deleted member 967

rach82 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We currently camp in the back of a Peurgeot Van, bit of a pain come bed time as we have to move all the gear into the front to put the air bed down. Not ideal if the weather isn't good!! And everything else needs to be done outdoors
> View attachment 744
> Could a small van like this be converted into a camper to provide a little living space and be more practical?
> View attachment 745
> We are not in a position to do it as the other half is in a band and needs the van for equipment.......
> but maybe in the future???
> We love the van - its a great drive



Have you thought of a CARANEX http://www.caranex.co.uk/

Slips over back of the van.  Secured by the front door locks.  Spacious good head room. Easy to errect.

I used one on my Volvo and then Astra Estate Cars.  Can be left free standing.  I slept in the back of the estate had space for camp kitchen, seat and table in the CARANEX and any other bits and pieces.


----------



## justpugs206

i must say you do not like lazy days must say last year nearley almost brought one from them , changed my mind did not trust the staff and iam glad i went some wear eles . justpugs


----------



## lescombes

An idea.....

Google Translate


----------



## Firefox

lescombes said:


> An idea.....
> 
> Google Translate



Nice vehicle though they'd be struggling to get a double bed in and fit units down the side with their width of van.

Some of those translations are comical as ever...

The equipment contains the bare necessities: kitchen sink and flush the crossfire .... optional portable toilet in a beanbag  For vehicles under 2.5 tonnes, it is not possible to change the number of square gray card


----------



## cipro

justpugs206 said:


> i must say you do not like lazy days must say last year nearley almost brought one from them , changed my mind did not trust the staff and iam glad i went some wear eles . justpugs


 
You did the right thing there  however there will be some satified customers, and I am NOT ONE OF THEM.

I have had two vans off them and I should have learned the first time.


----------



## JulesPA

*Love it*

Crikey just joined here today and already found someone doing the same as we do.  We have a citroen and have no plans to convert it - my partner is a mechanic and uses it.  Its brilliant and we love our weekends away - the top box is something we have discussed though


----------



## Hairyoldgit

rach82 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We currently camp in the back of a Peugeot Van, bit of a pain come bed time as we have to move all the gear into the front to put the air bed down. Not ideal if the weather isn't good!! And everything else needs to be done outdoors
> 
> Could a small van like this be converted into a camper to provide a little living space and be more practical?
> 
> We are not in a position to do it as the other half is in a band and needs the van for equipment.......
> but maybe in the future???
> We love the van - its a great drive



The Peugeot Expert van is a bit small for a full conversion for two people(IMHO) but is great for just sleeping in. Sounds like you need a bed platform, that way you can leave the kit underneath the bed while you are sleeping.

We have a Berlingo and we get two of us and a dog in there. Our bed is 6' 2" by 4' wide with the seats shoved forwards and a bed extension. The bed platform can be easily removed and stored, it takes apart into two 4' x 2' tables, the bed extension and a bridging piece.

Our Youtube video
YouTube - Our Berlingo Camping Car

Pics here
http://sh.digitalvault.bt.com/invit...32c9-gemini06&t=7ff68413c12b06bc&r=mg&lang=en

If you are really keen
YouTube - From Van to Motorhome in 5 minutes

The way they do it in Japan
YouTube - MINI MOTORHOME RV


Derek


----------



## Randonneur

What you've done with your Berlingo is brilliant!!!, I have one and its something I've been thinking about doing for a while now. It would be ideal when I go off camping on my own, save me getting our old Talbot Autostratus out. I love the idea of raising the bed and using the underneath for storage.


----------



## Firefox

Hairyoldgit said:


> The Peugeot Expert van is a bit small for a full conversion for two people(IMHO) but is great for just sleeping in. Sounds like you need a bed platform, that way you can leave the kit underneath the bed while you are sleeping.
> 
> We have a Berlingo and we get two of us and a dog in there. Our bed is 6' 2" by 4' wide with the seats shoved forwards and a bed extension. The bed platform can be easily removed and stored, it takes apart into two 4' x 2' tables, the bed extension and a bridging piece.
> 
> Our Youtube video
> YouTube - Our Berlingo Camping Car
> 
> Pics here
> http://sh.digitalvault.bt.com/invit...32c9-gemini06&t=7ff68413c12b06bc&r=mg&lang=en
> 
> If you are really keen
> YouTube - From Van to Motorhome in 5 minutes
> 
> The way they do it in Japan
> YouTube - MINI MOTORHOME RV
> 
> 
> Derek



Great vid Derek, I've rated and subscribed  ;-)


----------



## rach82

Hairyoldgit said:


> The Peugeot Expert van is a bit small for a full conversion for two people(IMHO) but is great for just sleeping in. Sounds like you need a bed platform, that way you can leave the kit underneath the bed while you are sleeping.
> 
> We have a Berlingo and we get two of us and a dog in there. Our bed is 6' 2" by 4' wide with the seats shoved forwards and a bed extension. The bed platform can be easily removed and stored, it takes apart into two 4' x 2' tables, the bed extension and a bridging piece.
> 
> Our Youtube video
> YouTube - Our Berlingo Camping Car
> 
> Pics here
> http://sh.digitalvault.bt.com/invit...32c9-gemini06&t=7ff68413c12b06bc&r=mg&lang=en
> 
> If you are really keen
> YouTube - From Van to Motorhome in 5 minutes
> 
> The way they do it in Japan
> YouTube - MINI MOTORHOME RV
> 
> 
> Derek



WOW!! That is brilliant, I never even thought of that, will speak to Mick tonight and see if we could do similer

Thanks everyone for your replys, sorry it's been so long in me actually reading them, I have not been on for ages!


----------



## n8rbos

its brill what you folks have done in such small vehicles. but i wish to ask the question why do you convert small vehicles when you could buy a vehicle such as a swb panel van(transit,fiats etc) with more space and still be able to be used for everyday use?


----------



## Randonneur

n8rbos said:


> its brill what you folks have done in such small vehicles. but i wish to ask the question why do you convert small vehicles when you could buy a vehicle such as a swb panel van(transit,fiats etc) with more space and still be able to be used for everyday use?



Parking restrictions, running costs, and the need to be able to carry more than two people on occasions. I'm on my second Berlingo now, 1st one got written off by a drunken b*****d. I think they are brilliant multi purpose vehicles.


----------



## gemnrich

You may not be looking to convert it full, but just to prove it can be done, i found this link a little while ago on the web, its a little citroen also, you can see what great conversion this is, the 'L' shaped seating is also something i really like an we are planning to incorporate this into our nissan cargo!hope you find this of interest...

The Van Conversion - Ben Sutton (cornishben)'s Photos


----------

